# Problems -Lucas County Dog Warden - Toledo, OH



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

A few months ago I posted on an "Urgent" thread that there are big problems with the Lucas County Dog Warden's office after a rescuer posted that she was told by the Warden's office that they were a "No-Kill" or "Low-Kill" facility.

Actually, the Lucas County Dog Warden's office has one of the highest euthanization rates in the state of OH, and one of the candidates running for mayor is trying to do something about it. There was a vigil held at the Warden's office last night to bring attention to the situation.

Here are a few articles from the local newspaper regarding the situation. The first is about Mike Bell, the mayoral candidate and his outrage about the situation:

http://toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091024/NEWS16/910240368/0/RSS

An advisory committee has found that over 80% of the dogs entering the dog pound are euthanized - sometimes after as little as two days after being taken in. This dog warden is the same guy who basically brags about how many Pits he euthanizes each year -just because they're Pits. Here's an article about the vigil that was held last night:

http://toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091025/NEWS16/910250380/0/SPORTS08


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I hate when kill shelters downplay their euthanasia rates. My local kill shelter is going to have a new policy starting soon (maybe beginning of the year) that all animals that don't have their rabies shot will be put down in two weeks. Of course the shelter won't give them a rabies shot. I wish more legislation would come through to really help these poor animals.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow...thats awful! Is he doing what the county wants or does he have his own agenda? I wished I lived near there to make his life miserable.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:Wow...thats awful! Is he doing what the county wants or does he have his own agenda?


He has his own agenda. He's basically been given free reign to run the office any way he wants for a long time, and that's what he's been doing. Nobody has made him accountable for anything and it's finally catching up with him, hopefully. The Dog Warden is an appointed position in Lucas County rather than elected, so he was appointed back in 1987 and has been operating according to his own agenda ever since - and way too many dogs have paid the price.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a sickening misuse of power. 

All I can say is karma...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #330033"> *This article about the Lucas County dog warden is in today's "Toledo Blade" - of note is that so far this year, 131 German Shepherds have been euthanized - the highest of any breed, except for the 932 Pit Bulls that have been killed so far this year. Just sickening.







* </span> 

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091108/NEWS16/911080324


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Just read the Toledo Blade article. Boy is this guy a piece of work. 

Doesn't really sound like he gives a flying flip if any of the dogs are adopted out or not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gang bangers, viscious rotties, terrible pit bulls...I wonder if this guy is related to the Judge that refused to marry a couple based on their race...maybe he should follow in that guys footsteps and fade away into the sunset...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">There have been articles in the paper almost every day this week about this guy - here's the one from today from a lady who tried to adopt 2 dogs that she saw in a recent article about the pound - she couldn't get him to help her at all - not that that's any surprise









http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091112/NEWS16/911120356

This guy's idea of temperament testing is to squeeze the dog's genitals - seriously. That's what he said in another article a few days ago and said if a dog will allow that, he'll allow a little kid to poke around on him







</span>


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

wish I knew how to take this jerk out.Only thing I can think of to do is send him a "weak willie hex" from myself and Jake my rescue GSD.Might be a good case for having more than one person (at least a team of 2) in charge of management of dog decisions in every town.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

How do you get this guy out of there? If there are so many articles about him why arent more people outraged?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Seems the majority of the public is outraged, but unfortunately the only way to get him out is for the county commissioners to fire him. They voted on it the other day - there are 3 county commissioners, and the vote was 2:1 in favor of keeping him and giving him a chance to improve things. And surprisingly, there are almost as many letters to the editor in favor of him saying that his main job is to protect the public from vicious dogs, not saving dogs from being killed.









His first cousin is one of the commissioners, if that tells you anything. Even though she has never been accused of doing anything unethical, I doubt that she would vote in favor of having her cousin fired. 

The advisory did make a little progress - as of now, the warden is not allowed to euthanize any puppies for the rest of the year and at that time the ones who have not been adopted will be turned over to area rescues - but I'm not sure what's going to happen after that. 

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091113/NEWS16/911130332

Here are a few of the editorial cartoons that have been in the paper recently - even the newspaper is in favor of getting rid of him - (this computer at work wouldn't let me copy them directly) -

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll...11129999&Ref=AR

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll...11109999&Ref=AR


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe just keep the pressure on him. And give sensitivity training....god knows he needs it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think when ppl know they are being watched they tend to spout their mouths off to sound like they aren't doing anything wrong but they also tend to be a bit more careful on what they are doing.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">In the "Today's Log" section of the Toled Blade today, along with the births, deaths, marriage licenses, etc., there is a listing of all the dogs that Tom Skeldon killed on Nov. 10th and all that were adopted out! I'm glad this situation is finally getting the attention it deserves.</span>

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091113/LOG01/911139994/-1/LOG


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Omg how outrageous that he has kill list longer than adoptions. How he lumps all bully breeds into Pitbull. That list in itself should make people upset.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Here's the list from today's paper - these are the dogs who were killed and those who were adopted on 11/13. There are so many killed who were owner surrenders, with names and good with kids and there is a 12 yr old and a 15 yr old owner surrender









<span style="color: #000066">Dogs killed


Dogs killed by Lucas County Dog Warden on Nov. 13:
Breed and description; location seized; charge:

Shepherd mix, orange/sable male; Tecumseh, Toledo; running at large.
Chow mix, orange/white male; Foster, Toledo; running at large.
“Pit bull,” orange/tan/white male; Navarre, Oregon; running at large.
“Pit bull,” orange/white female; Islington, Toledo; running at large, no muzzle.
“Pit bull,” brown/white female; Islington, Toledo; running at large, no muzzle.
“Pit bull” mix, tan male; Cherry, Toledo; running at large, no muzzle.
“Pit bull”, white/black male; Maplewood, Toledo; running at large, no muzzle.
*German Shepherd, tan/black male, good w/kids; Willys Pkwy., Toledo; surrendered by owner.*
Labrador mix, 4-year-old black/white female named Annie, good w/kids; Woodland, Sylvania; surrendered by owner.
Boxer/Lab mix, black/white female, good w/kids; Airport, Toledo; surrendered by owner.
Labrador; 12-year-old black female, owner died; Mambrino, Oregon; surrendered by owner.
Shepherd mix, 15-year-old black/white female named Lacy; Flame, Oregon; surrendered by owner.
Husky/“Pit bull” mix, white/gray male that attacked child and adult, “did not break skin”; Northridge, Toledo; surrendered by owner.
“Pit bull,” black male, “dogs got into fight,” owner “can’t handle dogs anymore”; Vinal, Toledo; surrendered by owner.
Boxer/bull mastiff, black/white male; “dogs got into fight,” owner “can’t trust anymore around 5 children”; Vinal, Toledo; surrendered by owner.
Rottweiler, 6-month-old black/orange male name Diamond, “owner can’t afford”; Vance, Toledo; surrendered by owner.
Labrador/Doberman mix, 3-year-old yellow/white male named Lucky, “getting aggressive, not always good w/kids”; Schmidlin, Toledo; surrendered by owner.


Dogs adopted

Dogs adopted out by Lucas County Dog Warden Tom Skeldon:
Breed and description; location seized; charge:

Boxer,white/brown male; Worthington, Toledo; running at large.
Chihuahua mix, orange/sable/white female; Eber, Maumee; running at large.
Rottweiler, 3-month-old black/orange female; George, Toledo; running at large.
Miniature Pincsher/Pug, brown/tan/white male; Pickle, Oregon; surrendered by owner. </span>


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Who brings their 15 y/o shepherd mix to a shelter where DR. Death works? 

4 dogs adopted out
17 put down

Why bother keeping it open? Oh Pat how awful to see this week by week.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">I think some of the owner surrenders are likely dogs that the owners intended to be put down - instead of taking them to the vet to be euthanized, they take them to the shelter. But the majority are likely just regular dogs who would've made great pets but weren't given the chance.







</span>


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000"> * <span style='font-size: 17pt'>BREAKING NEWS ALERT!!!! </span> * </span> 

<span style="color: #000066"> *Tom Skeldon, the infamous Lucas County Dog Warden has announced his RETIREMENT as of Jan 31, 2010, but with vacation, his last day in office is DEC. 31, 2009!!









http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091119/NEWS16/911199999

I think I just heard a huge collective sigh of relief from the dogs of Lucas County!!














* </span>


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I just read through these links. Sadly, it happens all over this country. But thank goodness, something is being changed at this shelter. Terrific news, Pat!!! Good riddance, Dr. Death - just remember karma will catch up with you.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">Aside from his killing of dogs and his hatred of Pit Bulls, the other major issue I have with him is how he and his staff flat out lie to the public.

There was an article in the paper yesterday about a man who found 3 dogs wandering in his neighborhood last winter. He took them in, and one of them had 12 puppies a few days later. He found homes for 2 of them and obviously couldn't keep the other 10 himself, so he took them to the dog warden and they told him they'd find good homes for them.....They were killed the next day - 8 week old puppies. 

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091118/NEWS16/911180340/-1/ARCHIVES30

Then when Maureen from White Paws contacted them a few months ago about a dog that they did end up taking, the warden or his staff told her they were a NO KILL shelter. It's just sickening how they've deceived the public for so long. Even if someone in Lucas County isn't a dog-lover, that fact alone should make them angry! 

I am soooo glad he's leaving - too bad he wasn't fired instead of retired, but at any rate, he'll be gone soon.







</span>


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Everyone was shocked I was able to pull that little guy...and what a absolute sweetheart he was. I know he is living a great life with the milk man, going on his route everyday with his new pal another gsd. I didnt realize this shelter had such a high death rate.

Doing the Happy Dance!!!


----------

